# Winter Rainbow Trout Stocking



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Here is the stocking schedule. http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml 
Anyone been already?


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been to mary jo peckham in katy, nada.

The birds were getting after them though.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

OttoMan said:


> I've been to mary jo peckham in katy, nada.
> 
> The birds were getting after them though.


Yeah the birds get them quick I heard.


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*Carl barton*

I will be there jan. 12. Thats a sunday. I thought they only stocked monday thru friday. No problem, i can be there.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Caught 7 at Mary Jo on the 29th with my better half. Went tue with my nephew and struck out


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

John_B_1 said:


> Caught 7 at Mary Jo on the 29th with my better half. Went tue with my nephew and struck out


Sounds like you had a good day! What were you throwing if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Silver super duper


----------



## Freight Mover (Feb 17, 2013)

yakinhoot said:


> I will be there jan. 12. Thats a sunday. I thought they only stocked monday thru friday. No problem, i can be there.


My kids and I will be at Carl Barton as well.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Freight Mover said:


> My kids and I will be at Carl Barton as well.


Carl Barton is a great little pond.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

John_B_1 said:


> Silver super duper


Thanks.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Struck out at MJP last Friday, the day they stocked it.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

When they say trout I'm assuming they mean bass?

*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Rainbow trout, not bass


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Ya I re - read the topic right after I posted that lol

*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I went yesterday to mjp and caught two nice rainbows.

There was an older gentleman fishing right next to me with a small crank and pulling out some of the biggest trout ive seen stocked.


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

im going to try Bane park and Burroughs park when they stock it


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep i cant wait until bane park also. I went the last 2 years with sucess


----------



## Hungryangler (Nov 20, 2012)

I plan to give them a try this year also. Going to take the kids. I must ask, what type of bait do you use for Rainbows in a park pond?


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Hungryangler said:


> I plan to give them a try this year also. Going to take the kids. I must ask, what type of bait do you use for Rainbows in a park pond?


trout nugget/dough bait or super duper


----------



## dannyackley (Dec 30, 2013)

*Eisenhower*

Eisenhower fished Friday till today limit everyday


----------



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

What were you using for bait? Girlfriend gets in from Florida on Thursday and wanna surprise her with a trip to catch some Rainbows.. I've fished for them a few years back and only caught them on minnows but didn't know if there was any secret to it or not..


----------



## stillgrinding (Aug 29, 2009)

They will stock tom bass this week Jan 8th. Has anyone fished there before and any luck? This will be my first time attempting to catch some of these trout. They sock on the 8th, should i fish on that day or wait a few days later? 
Thanks


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

stillgrinding said:


> They will stock tom bass this week Jan 8th. Has anyone fished there before and any luck? This will be my first time attempting to catch some of these trout. They sock on the 8th, should i fish on that day or wait a few days later?
> Thanks


I've caught them on the same day they put them in, I think they bite better though about 2 days later. I might give em a shot tomorrow evening.


----------



## BloomKSU (Mar 7, 2011)

I am going to try for them this weekend at Burroughs. Would my crappie rig work? Small hook, slip bobber, and split shot with some kind of trout nibbles or dough bait? How deep are they normally (fish near bottom or a couple feet deep)? I am going to take my three year old son and hopefully he can get to tug on one.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Chum with whole kernel can corn. It will bring them in.


----------



## WG (Jun 1, 2004)

Caught my five today in an hour on the Berkeley floating trout dough on a treble. Taking my 5 year old with me tomorrow.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

BloomKSU said:


> I am going to try for them this weekend at Burroughs. Would my crappie rig work? Small hook, slip bobber, and split shot with some kind of trout nibbles or dough bait? How deep are they normally (fish near bottom or a couple feet deep)? I am going to take my three year old son and hopefully he can get to tug on one.


Early try bottom (or near) and move up the column as it warms up through the day has been my experience. Sounds like a good set up! Good luck!!


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

I grew up in Arizona fishing for stocked rainbows my whole life. I have a few pointers for those having trouble catching these stocked trout: 

1) Leave the bay fishing gear at home and use the lightest spinning rig you have. I use ultralight rods and reels and a maximum of six pound test.

2)Small tiny hooks work better than large ones. I use 16 or 18 size trebles to fish the Berkley powerbait paste or nuggests. The reason I use such small hooks is because the Berkley powerbait is only effective if the bait is floating above the sinker and swivel. A small hook let's you float the bait much easier and uses less bait so there is less for the crafty trout to steal.

3) Fish the power bait on a Carolina rig. 1/8 ounce sinker will be all you need if you are using ultralight gear and you will be able to cast it a country mile. Use a snap swivel that way you can change the length of your leader quickly. I prefer to use fluorocarbon leader material. A minimum leader length of 16 inches all the way up to 36in. I have found the best color to be Rainbow which has a mixture of colors. Chartreuse and Pink are second and third respectively.

4) I prefer to lure fish. I am using the Gulp Alive! Chartreuse Fat Floating Trout Worms in one of two ways to catch these fish: Carolina rig with 1/8 ounce and a two foot leader slowly hopping the worm and letting it sit and watching my line. Some days they prefer the worm dropshotted similar to what is done for bass but on a much smaller scale: size 10 or 12 hook and a split shot for weight. I have worked the dropshot much the same as the Carolina rig

5) When the trout are aggressive they will hit just about any type of spinner and spoon such as super dupers, mepps, kastmasters, rooster tails, and the venerable Panther Martins.

Hope this helps. I am more than happy to help.


----------



## JMaggie15 (May 23, 2013)

I've been fishing Central Park Pond in College Station. I have gotten 3 a day and the biggest I got was 13 inches. I used a slip weight above a swivel with about a 3 foot leader with a tiny treble hook. As bait I have used marshmallows, it sounds weird but they float up and let you fish from the bottom up. Plus they Work! They are also 98 cents for a big bag of them. Hope this helps good luck to yall!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Caught three today on small roostertail in beaumont at LNVA barrier pond. Talked to a guy said, 3 days ago when they stocked they caught over 40 fish between three of them. I released all mine 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

caught 2 limits in 30 min today. report up in a bit


----------



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thinking about fishing for some rainbows.. Do y'all know what them they release the fish? Is it early morning or noon? Just seeing when I need to get there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazytexansfan (Jul 12, 2013)

I want to take my son this weekend to Carl Barton Pond in Conroe. Are they still biting and it is going to cold think it is worth the trip? Do you have to have a special fishing tag or anything?


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

on the guadalupe outside the restriction zone what is the limits


----------

